# Extreme Rear Derailleurs



## Light-Bikes (Feb 13, 2007)

look at this:  :thumbsup: 

https://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2006/09/27/campagnolo-leicht-gemacht
https://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/01/14/campagnolo-record-black-ultralight










At this point I may also tell you, that *Light-Bikes* will be launching an english version of its website on first of march!


----------



## Tubes6al4v (Feb 11, 2006)

That is pretty cool. It says on their site that they use carbon screws on the rear derailer. And on one of the pictures it looks like the pully screws are the ones that they are talking about. Is this so?

Also, I wonder how well it works...


----------

